# Mahindra 2555 MIL & CHK ENG



## Coldburn (Jun 14, 2010)

I tried to start my tractor in the cold yesterday. It turned over once then all the indicator lights turned off but the MIL and check engine lights came on. I turned it off and tried again, but none of the lights came on as they normally do when switching to on, other than the MIL and check engine. So I just pulled the key out but the lights remained on. I decided to put the battery on the charger overnight and showed it was at 86%. Today it's warmer but still cold. The charger shows the battery is fully charged. I put the key in and the MIL and check engine light comes on and no other lights, wont even let me warm the plugs.

Got any idea what's goin on?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hi Coldburn,

Do you have an error code?? Sorry, but MIL is Mother-In-Law to me!!


----------



## Coldburn (Jun 14, 2010)

sixbales said:


> Hi Coldburn,
> 
> Do you have an error code??


Yeah just got it, P1611, an OEM code. My manuals don't have any information about the ECU.


----------



## rademamj1 (Sep 27, 2020)

Though error codes can change from manufacturer to manufacturer, but many are often common. For my Kioti, the P1611 references faulty ignition switch. 

You might consider spraying WD40 into your ignition switch and working it all in with the key. This so that all the contacts inside the ignition switch are clean and free of moisture that may ground out the switch.


----------



## Coldburn (Jun 14, 2010)

rademamj1 said:


> Though error codes can change from manufacturer to manufacturer, but many are often common. For my Kioti, the P1611 references faulty ignition switch.
> 
> You might consider spraying WD40 into your ignition switch and working it all in with the key. This so that all the contacts inside the ignition switch are clean and free of moisture that may ground out the switch.


That worked! I sprayed and worked it over with the key. Thanks!


----------

